# Automerged double-post



## thinkpad20 (Apr 30, 2009)

This is a little irritating... I mean I can understand wanting to consolidate posts but, for example, I'm trying to bump a thread on a guitar design with the latest revision of my design, and it's just automerging it into my last post, which means the thread doesn't get bumped and sinks to the bottom 

Plus, it seems like it doesn't happen for others... and it doesn't happen some times... what rules govern this? Is it the amount of time in between the posts? Is it your post count? I'm confoozed


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

people with contributor status apparently can double post w/o automerging... i just heard about that today. take a look at the 100k thread.


----------



## Brendan G (Apr 30, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> people with contributor status apparently can double post w/o automerging... i just heard about that today. take a look at the 100k thread.


Yep, and if you aren't a contributor you have to wait 24 hours before you can double post.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, clears that up... thanks for the info guys


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, you gotta be cool


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 30, 2009)

to double post.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 30, 2009)

The best part here is nobody knows who to contribute to.


----------



## Bobby (Apr 30, 2009)

oh


----------



## Bobby (Apr 30, 2009)

really


----------



## Bobby (Apr 30, 2009)

???


----------



## playstopause (May 1, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> The best part here is nobody knows who to contribute to.



Isn't the Paypal payment made to "sevenstring.org" ?

Of course, you need someone on the other end to cash the payment and give the contributor status...


Alex!


----------



## Harry (May 2, 2009)

How much do you need to give to become a contributor?
I've been wondering for ages and want to contribute some dollars to the site.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 2, 2009)

playstopause said:


> Isn't the Paypal payment made to "sevenstring.org" ?
> 
> Of course, you need someone on the other end to cash the payment and give the contributor status...
> 
> ...



That's what I meant, a certain admin needs to be their to receive free funding so we can help alleviate his financial burden.


----------



## DDDorian (May 2, 2009)

First off, I don't know that Alex actually does the contributor thing anymore. I don't think the link on the "Contributors" page goes to his account either, but I could be wrong. Either way, you're probably better off saving your money until one of us can confirm it either way. I'll look into it.

Secondly, there is (was?) a page that detailed what you'd get for contributing - the more you donated, the more perks you got, stuff like flashier custom titles, a bigger PM inbox, the ability to use animated GIFs as your avatar, an imagehost, junk like that. Nothing earth-shattering, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## El Caco (May 2, 2009)

You can get contributor status by buying a subscription. In the sidebar in your User Control Panel there is a link to "Paid subscriptions", this is where you can contribute to the forum. If this is not what you are looking for and would prefer to make a one time contribution to the forum you will need to send Alex a PM and be patient.


----------



## Harry (May 3, 2009)

Very awesome, never realized how cheap it was, so I took the plunge a few minutes ago.


----------



## DDDorian (May 3, 2009)

I'm not sure the link accounts have been changed since the change-over, though, so you might have been sending money to Chris Maybe they have, I'm not sure.


----------



## Harry (May 3, 2009)

Can't find the page listing the contributor perks. As you said, it may or may not exist anymore.
I've got the Level 1 subscription, how does that differ from the Level 2?


----------



## El Caco (May 3, 2009)

No I have checked it, the subscription money goes to Alex so it's all good.


----------



## El Caco (May 3, 2009)

I can't find the link to the contributions page that listed the difference in the support levels any more but from memory it was things like more image hosting, larger pm box etc.


----------



## Æxitosus (May 4, 2009)

now that I know how much it takes to be a "contributor", how much does it take to be a moderator? haha


----------



## Daemoniac (May 4, 2009)

You get picked to be a mod...


----------



## El Caco (May 4, 2009)

You have to pleasure the existing mod team first. Repeatedly


----------



## Daemoniac (May 4, 2009)

So im almost there?


----------



## El Caco (May 4, 2009)

I have not been pleasured yet.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 4, 2009)

:doesadancefors7eve:


----------



## hufschmid (May 4, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> The best part here is nobody knows who to contribute to.


----------



## Harry (May 4, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> So im almost there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the Automerged double-post thread, no less


----------



## Daemoniac (May 4, 2009)




----------



## djpharoah (May 4, 2009)

Guys - can we keep this thread focused on the topic? You post whores already have a place to post your OT crap so can we leave this place alone?


----------



## Leec (May 5, 2009)

One of the best features has been removed; image hosting. I also don't seem to be able to create or edit my gallery anymore. THings I paid good money for *shakes fist*.


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2009)

Leec said:


> One of the best features has been removed; image hosting. I also don't seem to be able to create or edit my gallery anymore. THings I paid good money for *shakes fist*.



Doesn't look like you have contributor status any longer, actually.


----------



## Leec (May 5, 2009)

Oh shit, you're right! Why on earth has that happened?


----------



## DDDorian (May 5, 2009)

Have you been banned at any point? That's the only reason I can think of. If you shoot Alex an e-mail (webmaster[at]sevenstring[dot]org) he might reinstate your contributor status, but I don't know if he'd want proof that you'd paid for it before. Good luck with that.


----------



## Leec (May 6, 2009)

Never been banned, so it's been removed for some other reason, which is frankly pretty shitty.

Edit: Just remembered, I bought an SS.org T-shirt which gave me contributor status. I can photograph myself wearing it, perhaps in a provocative pose.


----------



## stuh84 (May 6, 2009)

I don't suppose theres anything to show the benefits of Level 2 over Level 1?

I just paid for Level 1, but Level 2 isn't exactly criminally expensive either


----------



## DDDorian (May 6, 2009)

I think it was mentioned but the page that told you what you get for contributing has been down since the change-over, which is what first made me think that Alex wasn't going to bother with the whole contribution thing anymore. From memory, level 2 just gave you a higher cap for the level 1 stuff, so an even bigger PM inbox and more space with the imagehost.


----------



## Harry (May 11, 2009)

While this is on the topic of contributing, I noticed my name isn't on the contributors list
How do I get on there? Ask Alex?


----------



## DDDorian (May 11, 2009)

^^Yeah, that's something that has to be updated manually.


----------

